
Tesla announces new Giga factory near Berlin - doener
https://twitter.com/jreichelt/status/1194343196463116298
======
chrisjc
Here's Elon making the announcement
[https://youtu.be/O8iEEVbhkR0?t=2593](https://youtu.be/O8iEEVbhkR0?t=2593)

------
doener
In German: [https://www.bild.de/auto/auto-news/auto-news/elon-musk-
beim-...](https://www.bild.de/auto/auto-news/auto-news/elon-musk-beim-
goldenen-lenkrad-tesla-baut-fabrik-in-deutschland-65992904.bild.html)

------
doener
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1194373823912538112](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1194373823912538112)

